# Look for hunting dog training (lab)



## dannybrig11 (May 1, 2015)

I have a 14 week old AKC yellow lab puppy. I am looking for a good retrieving trainer to work with her (doves, ducks etc.) Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 1, 2015)

looks like you are pretty close to Blaine Tarnecki. very very good trainer he is just north of commerce GA.


----------



## chocolate dog (May 6, 2015)

Blaine is only taking in Boykin Spaniels for training but you are also close to Joe Overby at Candler Creek Retrievers.   Great guy and highly recommended.    Shoot him a PM on here to see if he can help you out or go to his website for his phone #. 

http://www.candlercreekretrievers.com/


----------



## ghadarits (May 7, 2015)

That's a sweet looking yellow girl. I'll second the Joe Overby suggestion. He worked with my yellow girl and she turned out great.

I will suggest that you send her for no less than two months and three would be better. 

Good Luck.


----------



## king killer delete (May 7, 2015)

Joe Overby


----------



## mizzippi jb (May 24, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> Blaine is only taking in Boykin Spaniels for training but you are also close to Joe Overby at Candler Creek Retrievers.   Great guy and highly recommended.    Shoot him a PM on here to see if he can help you out or go to his website for his phone #.
> 
> http://www.candlercreekretrievers.com/


No he's doing labs too....or anybody with any dog who writes him a check on a monthly basis.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2015)

mizzippi jb said:


> No he's doing labs too....or anybody with any dog who writes him a check on a monthly basis.


----------



## gobbler1 (May 25, 2015)

*Dog training*

If I were you I would get several different trainers and visit them and see how they train. Don't always go for the cheaper one or the closet ones.  Give Mossy Pond a visit and see there facilities, awesome and can't be beat. You only get one shot at this and if a trainer screws it up you'll have a good couch dog!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 25, 2015)

I didn't think most retriever trainers really wanted to work them before they were 6 months old or older


----------



## mizzippi jb (May 25, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I didn't think most retriever trainers really wanted to work them before they were 6 months old or older



Most have a puppy program with basic obedience, neuro stimulation, intro to birds and water, etc


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 25, 2015)

ok.. I could see that. 

I was thinking more of blind retrieves, hand signals, and such.  Introduction to live birds is a good thing.  I failed to put my dog on live birds until he was about 7 months old, and it took a while for him to really warm up to them.    I used wings and such, but when the birds went to flopping, it scared him a bit.


----------



## Joe Overby (May 26, 2015)

mizzippi jb said:


> No he's doing labs too....or anybody with any dog who writes him a check on a monthly basis.



No. He's not. The 2 he has are special cases.


----------



## Water Swat (May 26, 2015)

Joe Overby said:


> No. He's not. The 2 he has are special cases.



This. 
One is a puppy getting ready to go to Joe Overby for formal training. and the other was a pup sold by the kennel with a training contract and staying to get his HRCH title. 

Its a gentleman's no compete clause with Joe.
Boykin Spaniels


----------



## SJA (May 27, 2015)

Water Swat said:


> Its a gentleman's no compete clause with Joe.
> Boykin Spaniels



So Joe is no longer training Boykins?


----------



## mizzippi jb (May 27, 2015)

Well Guess mines a special case too....Concrete work for dog training.  Ps....i love ya joe


----------



## Water Swat (May 27, 2015)

SJA said:


> So Joe is no longer training Boykins?



just one big silver boykin he has now.


----------



## SJA (May 27, 2015)

Water Swat said:


> just one big silver boykin he has now.



I saw that thing on his truck the other day.  Looked like a curly haired GSP to me, legs were too long for a boykin.  Whatever it was it was ugly.  Probably hard headed too.


----------



## Joe Overby (May 27, 2015)

No. I am not training boykins. Blaine is too good a friend to lose over business.


----------



## humdandy (May 28, 2015)

mizzippi jb said:


> Well Guess mines a special case too....Concrete work for dog training.  Ps....i love ya joe



I'm special too.........will he train mine?


----------



## chase870 (Jun 9, 2015)

Find one you click with and one that will train you as well. There is more to it than leaving a dog and expecting to pick it up and things going smooth. I used Ellis Howard he passed away last month from cancer. My dog fought him every day for about 6 weeks he had the patience to keep working with her and took her to be a HRCH titled dog


----------



## Water Swat (Jun 15, 2015)

chase870 said:


> Find one you click with and one that will train you as well. There is more to it than leaving a dog and expecting to pick it up and things going smooth. I used Ellis Howard he passed away last month from cancer. My dog fought him every day for about 6 weeks he had the patience to keep working with her and took her to be a HRCH titled dog



Mr. Ellis was a great man, father, husband and loved his dogs.


----------

